# This guy for a wether sire?



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I am looking for a wether sire. I am willing to travel a bit and invest a bit of money into this very important part of my herd. Problem is,....I am scared to buy anything because I feel so uneducated. I can't get a grasp on what exactly I am looking for. I don't have the experience I feel like I need to choose the perfect buck. So, I will wait to spend my money until I do feel confident. 

Anyway, I am thinking about taking this little fellow to keep around as a buck until I have found something better. He has really good breeding and (I think) is very nice. What do you think? He is He is a purebred, has a good bite and is straight and wide. He has a lot of hair, but I can feel good muscle underneath. The problem with him is that he has questionable teats. However, since any of his offspring would be either show wethers or off to freezer camp, I don't see that as a huge problem. Here are a few pics. I would appreciate any input you may have (honestly..good or bad!) as well as any leads towards a truely great buck! Thanks! 

I can't seem to make these pictures any bigger but I hope you can see them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks fine to me for what you want him for. He IS at least 97% right?
Took me several years to finally buy my own so take this plunge & see what happens, just my 2cents.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

He looks nice. If you are running your hand down the loin from the shoulder to the hips it should feel solid the whole way and not tighten in by the shoulders or by the hips. Hard to get one that is perfect. They would sell for a heck of a lot of money. And of course as you said he looks pretty long. I like him. It is hard to find a nice one with good pigmentation, good teats are almost impossible. Of course your wethers can't win with out muscle, thickness and length, so I would go with that first. 

What is his wegiht and daily gian? I expect a twin to be at least 60 lbs by 11 weeks, with .6 lbs daily gain minimum. That would be important for a wether maker buck.


----------

